# Exposure to Birds?



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

it counts for cuteness!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay, the dark green boy would be my pick. What an overload of cuteness! They look like they are going to be fantastic puppies!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I like little red!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is super cute. I love the red collar one. All are adorable.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

TOO CUTE!!!! Send me Mr. Green  They all look like they are going to be such fun dogs. 

This reminded me of a picture I got from Riot's litter at 5 weeks....


----------

